# Help needed on eyelids



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

Im planning to do a custom eyelid fabrication for my headlight. Does anyone know what is the best material to use? 

Anyone has any source or website that does this DIY? 

Cheers!!!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

vinyl, fiberglass, carbon fiber .........


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> vinyl, fiberglass, carbon fiber .........


Any relevant website that you care to share? Im kinda new in terms of fabrication and auto-detailing. 

I was more into performance modification previously and now i would want something for a change...  

Thanks Mate


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

the best thing to use if your a newby and do not know how to use FG or CF is vinyl. all you do is draw the shape you want, and cut it out and paste it onto the headlight. of course vinyl is not that thick so the light will go through, but during the day it will look tight. i suppose if you use a black vinyl layer beneath say three layers of what your car color is, then it would be the same as say a fiberglass version, and it would have some thickness to it.


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> the best thing to use if your a newby and do not know how to use FG or CF is vinyl. all you do is draw the shape you want, and cut it out and paste it onto the headlight. of course vinyl is not that thick so the light will go through, but during the day it will look tight. i suppose if you use a black vinyl layer beneath say three layers of what your car color is, then it would be the same as say a fiberglass version, and it would have some thickness to it.


Im not sure you can view the image below, I am driving an SUV by the way and its slightly different from my previous car's headlamp. I would ideally like to design and colour code it as well. And the amount of curvatures... Ideally something solid would be good.

Can anyone teach me how to make FG or CF?

Thanks in Advance









[/IMG]


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i cant view the image, but if you google how to do fiberglass... it is really easy... hell you can even use bondo(i wouldnt) but i can see if i can dig up anything. well here is something... it is for kickpanels, but you can get the idea(click here )


----------



## simefly (Nov 30, 2005)

Excellent site dude!!! Thanks alot... i have actually tried google but all i get was books on how to, books DIY and more books... 

Anyway, i will get going once i could find the raw complete raw material. I will definitely post it up!!!

Cheers mate


----------

